# AR's, mini-14's



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

Guys and gals, just got done looking on buds gun shop and able ammo. Not one ar or mini in stock on either site. Guess my tax return will be way to late to get one?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Check www.impactguns.com They had a few chambered in .223/5.56 The majority were .22 Plenty of SBR uppers around though.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I am sure you will start seeing them shortly for about 1500 a piece for a windham. Nothing like a little price gouging to get your day going right. 


I got a green MP 15 22 for a grand if there is any takers :whistling::whistling::whistling:

Just kidding about the gun sale. Do not want to get tarred and feathered by the mods.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Went to Trade Winds Guns, in Gulf Breeze, today to get a magazine for my .45 pistol and Miles had a rack of used long guns on the wall...including AR's and AK's. Don't know what he has in the way of new AR's. Shop was crowded as usual around this time of the year. Lots of people buying and selling stuff. His number is (850) 939-3303.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Its kinda ironic when you think about it, Obama and Hilary Clinton want to get guns off the street so bad they can taste it but, every time one of those numbnuts says the words "gun control" gun sales go through the stratosphere.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope I am right in the fact that the fear and craziess will subside. AWB bills are introduced every year in congress. But since this has the anti people all over the internet and media going crazy, it sparks all the crazies to come out on both sides. 

I truly feel that something will be introduced and it will not make it out of the house. They may be able to get something through that is very insignificant but such that they can claim victory. I hope that's not even the case. 

We need to get the right to carry our guns in public protected on the federal level too through the supreme court. It looks like they may soon take that up. If Obama has the chance to appoint another judge to replace someone on the conservative side, that's what I worry about.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Gun rights in DEEP trouble!*

The NRA has shut down its tweet and face book website! Does this explain how serious this is! We will lose something if not almost everything in the next 90 days! Even the worthless repubs are caving to the liberal pressure!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/NationalRifleAssociation?ref=ts&fref=ts&rf=106565656045650

Works for me?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

capt mike said:


> The NRA has shut down its tweet and face book website! Does this explain how serious this is! We will lose something if not almost everything in the next 90 days! Even the worthless repubs are caving to the liberal pressure!


I imagine that was done to not give the liberal crazies a forum to post on. They were probably getting a lot of that.
It will be interesting to see what the NRA's response is on Friday.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought a 9mm today and it took 5 hours for them to get through for the background check. I also looked for an AR15 and can't find anyplace with one in stock (I'm in Utah). Everyone I talked to said that the last few days have seen insane gun sales.

What has me worried right now is how many otherwise conservative gun-friendly people I know are saying "no-one NEEDS an assault rifle" and "there's no need for excessive ammo and there should be limits". Unfortunately they may be able to ban "military style assault weapons". I have no doubt that they will succeed in banning so-called "high capacity magazines".


----------



## treedog (Nov 14, 2007)

they will get us on the ammo. more than likely...thru the epa...gunpowder in ammo...u can have 3 shells this year and no red snapper!!!!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Treedog...Thats funny. And GOD forbid wont happen..


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not sure when you plan to get your tax return, but I believe the hipe will calm down after some time, or I hope it will.


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

How many of you fathers, mothers, brothers and sisters would be so quick to run to a gun store if it was your 6 year old child or sibling who was killed by a semi-auto assault weapon with a high capacity clip? Do you need to experience that before you think rationally?

The lead story in last night's local news was that there was a run on gun stores and all semi-automatic assult weapons and high capacity clips are sold out.

Trade babies lives for your right to own an assault rifle ... ONLY IN AMERICA.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is ole Larry to stir crap again!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lbhuntley said:


> How many of you fathers, mothers, brothers and sisters would be so quick to run to a gun store if it was your 6 year old child or sibling who was killed by a semi-auto assault weapon with a high capacity clip? Do you need to experience that before you think rationally?
> 
> The lead story in last night's local news was that there was a run on gun stores and all semi-automatic assult weapons and high capacity clips are sold out.
> 
> Trade babies lives for your right to own an assault rifle ... ONLY IN AMERICA.


 




Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Here is ole Larry to stir crap again!


Too rough to commercial snapper fish I guess...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

John B. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


 
Hahaha!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am a conservative that does not believe the general public should have access to assault rifles with high capacity magazines. Guess I am with Larry on this one minus the histrionics.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> I am a conservative that does not believe the general public should have access to assault rifles with high capacity magazines. Guess I am with Larry on this one minus the histrionics.


Please define "Assault Rifle".


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

lbhuntley, You lost any credibility on this forum along time ago...everyone here knows your not right in your head...take your medicine and go back to sleep


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

North Carolina Tea Party is promoting "great gun giveaway" while Connecticut is burying babies...

The US has 5% of the world's population but we own over 1/2 of the world's guns... 315,000,000

My hope is that you keep up the irrational "cling to your guns" actions and rhetoric. These positions will certainly encourage additional reasonable Americans to support gun control...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Please define "Assault Rifle".


:

Telescoping stock
Pistol grip
Bayonet mount
Grenade launcher
Flash suppressor


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

lbhuntley said:


> North Carolina Tea Party is promoting "great gun giveaway" while Connecticut is burying babies...
> 
> The US has 5% of the world's population but we own over 1/2 of the world's guns... 315,000,000
> 
> My hope is that you keep up the irrational "cling to your guns" actions and rhetoric. These positions will certainly encourage additional reasonable Americans to support gun control...


You do realize that criminals don't aquire guns legally right? You also realize that a truck load of fertilizer can do more harm right?


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

lbhuntley said:


> How many of you fathers, mothers, brothers and sisters would be so quick to run to a gun store if it was your 6 year old child or sibling who was killed by a semi-auto assault weapon with a high capacity clip? Do you need to experience that before you think rationally?
> 
> The lead story in last night's local news was that there was a run on gun stores and all semi-automatic assault weapons and high capacity clips are sold out.
> 
> Trade babies lives for your right to own an assault rifle ... ONLY IN AMERICA.


Are you considering a hand gun a "semi-auto assault weapon"

I could be wrong but....Its my understanding that the "assault rifle" was found in the trunk of the shooters car and the 2 hand guns on his person.....so why the uproar over semi-auto assault rifles with high capacity clips ???


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I keep hearing conflicting reports. First I heard that two handguns (apparently a 10mm Glock and a 9mm Sig) were found hear him and a Bushmaster was found in the car. Then I heard that it was the Bushmaster that he used and he was loaded down with mags.
All those characteristics listed are merely cosmetic. The only thing that would really matter is the capacity of the magazine.
Maybe they need to focus on taking the crazies off the street before messing with law-abiding citizens guns.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> :
> 
> Telescoping stock
> Pistol grip
> ...


Grenade launchers are Class 3 weapons and are not readily bought over the counter. Even then, you cannot acquire grenades. Flash bangs, smokers, non lethals. I'll give you bayonet lug, but pistol grip, flash suppressor and telescoping stock? Those are conveniences. Just like upgrades on your car. Why do you want a telescoping steering wheel on your car? To make it adjustable for different drivers. Same with the stock. If the pistol grip is a requirement, then would that make all pistols assault weapons? And what is the problem with the flash suppressor?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The blame should be put on the mother of the CRAZY guy. Not that she had guns but that she did not take responsibility of them. She knew she had a crazy not right in the head son. I mean if you don't leave the house for 2 months you have got to see he is not right in the head. She should have gotten rid of or locked them in a safe so her (known) crazy son could not get to them. Guns don't kill people crazy people kill people. I can guarantee that if the staff were armed he would not have killed as many as he did. Even if a teacher or staff member did not shoot the guy just being shot at would have run the guy off or at least would make him take cover. Thus slowing the rampage. I say everyone carry and let it be known. Robberies and assualts would drop!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner



Hahahahahahaha....

Back to the OP, I bet one could sell an AR or an AK right now for a lot of money, then flip the profits in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Orion45 said:


> Went to Trade Winds Guns, in Gulf Breeze, today to get a magazine for my .45 pistol and Miles had a rack of used long guns on the wall...including AR's and AK's. Don't know what he has in the way of new AR's. Shop was crowded as usual around this time of the year. Lots of people buying and selling stuff. His number is (850) 939-3303.


*I got a couple from him last week and he had one Spikes AR that he couldn't sell till the 20th, today. It was set up very nice too. Nice rail gard and removable handle. under $900 too.*


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I don't buy new guns...No records...I don't post on forums all the guns I have to be cool...You never know who's watching..Oops I just did..!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> I don't buy new guns...No records...I don't post on forums all the guns I have to be cool...You never know who's watching..Oops I just did..!


You really make a very good point, Ocean Master.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

You need them to ward off pirates on the high seas! So yes i need high capacity weapons!


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> I don't buy new guns...No records...I don't post on forums all the guns I have to be cool...You never know who's watching..Oops I just did..!


yep, and watch out for the searchable key words you use...


----------



## jsp3 (May 9, 2008)

Like Scott said, arm the school officials. They would hang the vice principal now for having a gun in a "gun free zone".

The incident began on the morning of October 1, 1997 when Luke Woodham fatally stabbed and bludgeoned his mother, Mary Woodham, as she prepared for a morning jog. At his trial, Woodham claimed that he could not remember killing his mother.
Woodham drove his mother's car to Pearl High School. Wearing a trench coat, to hide his rifle when he entered the school, Woodham fatally shot Lydia Kaye Dew and Christina Menefee, his former girlfriend. Pearl High School's assistant band director, Jeff Cannon, was standing five feet away from Dew when she was fatally shot. Woodham went on to wound seven others.[2][3][4][5][6][7]
The school's assistant principal, Joel Myrick, retrieved a .45 pistol from his truck and, spotting him near the parking lot, shouted for Woodham to stop. Woodham instead got into a his mother's car and tried to escape. Myrick, a US Army Reserve commander, detained Woodham until authorities arrived.[8][9]
Minutes before he started the shooting, Woodham had given the following message to a friend:[10]
I am not insane, I am angry. I killed because people like me are mistreated every day. I did this to show society, push us and we will push back. ... All throughout my life, I was ridiculed, always beaten, always hated. Can you, society, truly blame me for what I do? Yes, you will. ... It was not a cry for attention, it was not a cry for help. It was a scream in sheer agony saying that if you can't pry your eyes open, if I can't do it through pacifism, if I can't show you through the displaying of intelligence, then I will do it with a bullet​


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

*Right*

Constitution spells out unalienable rights. 2nd amendment says right to bear arms. Not right to bear until it becomes inconvenient to someone's agenda. The reason we have that right is to protect us from your liberal government. It spells no minimum or maximum for what an arm is considered. There is no way a government can mess with guns, ammo, nothing, without being unconstitutional. We need to save lives, agreed, lets arm more responsible well trained people. Florida almost has a million ccw's. governments could never afford the protection that provides.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Florida has almost 1 million this year. I think there are over 2 million already.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Oops, i had my figures wrong. You are right there are almost 1 million permit holders in Florida!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

jsp3 said:


> Like Scott said, arm the school officials. They would hang the vice principal now for having a gun in a "gun free zone".
> 
> The incident began on the morning of October 1, 1997 when Luke Woodham fatally stabbed and bludgeoned his mother, Mary Woodham, as she prepared for a morning jog. At his trial, Woodham claimed that he could not remember killing his mother.
> Woodham drove his mother's car to Pearl High School. Wearing a trench coat, to hide his rifle when he entered the school, Woodham fatally shot Lydia Kaye Dew and Christina Menefee, his former girlfriend. Pearl High School's assistant band director, Jeff Cannon, was standing five feet away from Dew when she was fatally shot. Woodham went on to wound seven others.[2][3][4][5][6][7]
> ...


I went to school with Joel and his big brother, Bo. I'm very proud of Joel.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

As I wrote in another section of this forum, no new law will stop what happened in Newtown. If none of the laws we have in place could stop it, no new ones will. Let's see.. the brat attemped to buy a rifle earlier that week and wasn't allowed. (Buried by media) So, he murdered his mother. (illegal) He stole her guns. (illegal) Transported them to the school. (illegal because 20yo can't possess handguns) Shot out a glass door. (illegal) Shot into a occupied building.(illegal) and went on a murderous rampage. (illegal) So, tell me, if this kid had such blatent disregard for all the laws he broke, what addn. new law would have stopped him? That's the question.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lbhuntley said:


> The US has 5% of the world's population but we own over 1/2 of the world's guns... 315,000,000


And in the unlikely event there is a collapse of our government, hopefully this fact will deter other countries from trying to move in. I hope to never see anything like that happen, but if it does I wouldn't mind having assault rifles, high capacity magazines, and plenty of ammo.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> As I wrote in another section of this forum, no new law will stop what happened in Newtown. If none of the laws we have in place could stop it, no new ones will. Let's see.. the brat attemped to buy a rifle earlier that week and wasn't allowed. (Buried by media) So, he murdered his mother. (illegal) He stole her guns. (illegal) Transported them to the school. (illegal because 20yo can't possess handguns) Shot out a glass door. (illegal) Shot into a occupied building.(illegal) and went on a murderous rampage. (illegal) So, tell me, if this kid had such blatent disregard for all the laws he broke, what addn. new law would have stopped him? That's the question.


I agree with everything you said, however a 20yr old can possess a handgun.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> How many of you fathers, mothers, brothers and sisters would be so quick to run to a gun store if it was your 6 year old child or sibling who was killed by a semi-auto assault weapon with a high capacity clip? Do you need to experience that before you think rationally?


That's about the dumbest effen position/opinion anyone could have on the gun control issue. Anyone that takes this position seriously needs to have their head pulled out from deep within their ass and have it examined by professionals. 

I get so damn timed of dumb asses like you telling me I don't need more than 10 rounds, I don't need an AR15, I don't need a "sniper rifle"..... seriously, STFU. You don't need that boat you fish out of. You don't need a big truck, You don't need 99% of anything you have. But thankfully this is/was a free country so the need for something doesn't have to be a prerequisite to owning it.

I bet your dumb ass doesn't think twice about barreling down the road at 70 miles per hour in a truck with countless young children on the roads just waiting to get slaughtered by your vehicle in an accident by you or some other dip shit that's drunk, texting, talking on their phone, eating a hamburger, shaving, puting on makeup, etc... Teh vehicles we drive around daily kill thousands more people every year than all firearms combined.




> I think Florida has almost 1 million this year.


Florida has already passed the 1 million CWP's mark a couple of days ago. Wednesday morning there were 1,000,645 issued thus far. Probably several hundred more as of today.


_







As I wrote in another section of this forum, no new law will stop what happened in Newtown. If none of the laws we have in place could stop it, no new ones will. Let's see.. the brat attemped to buy a rifle earlier that week and wasn't allowed. (Buried by media) So, he murdered his mother. (illegal) He stole her guns. (illegal) Transported them to the school. (illegal because 20yo can't possess handguns) Shot out a glass door. (illegal) Shot into a occupied building.(illegal) and went on a murderous rampage. (illegal) So, tell me, if this kid had such blatent disregard for all the laws he broke, what addn. new law would have stopped him? That's the question.

Click to expand...

I agree with everything you said, however a 20yr old can possess a handgun.

Click to expand...

__Absolutely! Nothing, absolutely nothing short of death or total incarceration will prevent crazy, evil people from doing things like this._

_You are correct that any one 18 years or older can possess a hand gun, and can even buy one in a private sale. They only have to be 21 to buy from a licensed dealer. My son was the first 19 year old in Florida to get his CWP when they passed the military exemption._


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> That's about the dumbest effen position/opinion anyone could have on the gun control issue. Anyone that takes this position seriously needs to have their head pulled out from deep within their ass and have it examined by professionals.
> 
> I get so damn timed of dumb asses like you telling me I don't need more than 10 rounds, I don't need an AR15, I don't need a "sniper rifle"..... seriously, STFU. You don't need that boat you fish out of. You don't need a big truck, You don't need 99% of anything you have. But thankfully this is/was a free country so the need for something doesn't have to be a prerequisite to owning it.
> 
> ...


Well said sir. I think I'll have to come do some Christmas shopping for myself down at Mike's.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> You don't need 99% of anything you have. But thankfully this is/was a free country so the need for something doesn't have to be a prerequisite to owning it.


Just wanted to repeat this because I've been saying the same thing. I've heard "you don't need..." so many times over the past week and I've been surprised by the people I've heard it from.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

John B. said:


> I agree with everything you said, however a 20yr old can possess a handgun.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Not in Connecticut


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

GWally said:


> Not in Connecticut


I stand corrected!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

This whole uproar seems to be centered around the dubious, "Military Style Assault Weapon." Yet every TV & Radio commentator I listen to either doesnt understand or won't descibe what this really. Yes, an AR15 is an assault weapon. A civilian version of the military gun.

But these jackwagons don't understand a semi-auto 30-06, Mini 14, even a Ruger 10-22 rifle still fires in semi-auto fashion just like a Bushmaster AR15. Hell, a .22 revolver is a semi-auto in the terms the liberal media is making these guns out to be. 

Limit magazine capacity?!?! It takes me about 2 seconds to drop one clip and add another. And I would be willing to bet if you took a Glock Model 22 .40 cal pistol and had one special-made 30 rd clip and 3, ten round clips, the 30 round clip would be more inclined to cause a jam than running 3, ten round clips through the gn.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Gun Control*

We need to ban pencils because there are too many mis-spelled words, forks because there are too many fat folks, and keyboards because look at the garbage that has been spewed on the internet. This is crazy.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Well said sir. I think I'll have to come do some Christmas shopping for myself down at Mike's.


Thanks, come on down. I just hope you don't "need".... I mean want, one of those evil AR15's cause them things are gone for the time being. We figured we pull them off the shelves cause no one needs one to hunt with.




Ha ha ha, yeah right......... we sold the crap out of some AR's and AK's. The folks in P-cola are much better armed then they were a week ago, that's for sure.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Gun Control*


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

outcast said:


>



I agree.


----------

